# Baller! :B



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, Baller. You so stups.


I created an account on youtube just for this kid. He's such a dope, but only those who have seen him in person know that weird...err...Baller way he has.










Baller's FFFGOAWAY face:



















I love him >.< !!!










Sassy <3










Vids:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKCLl7fJ9ec&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-uOClZ-tXQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBDLroRppiM&feature=player_profilepage

*Pleeaaseee note:*

I *love* Baller. I really do, will all my heart. He's an amazing little soul.

I would never hurt him nor try to frighten him. I can assure you, I am not in any of these videos. The one where my fingers split over him, after the camera runs out of time, he comes to the spot for food.

Ive been training him to do that  <3

Also, I dont really recommend trying this. I know I do it, but I make sure my hands are cleaned properly and dont do it too often. Baller is also alright with it, and your fish may not be!

And yes. There were many treats for being so cute.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

First. He's soooooo cute. Omglol at the "huhuhuh."


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww, he's gorgeous! I love the way he flairs at you. You sure have a lot of biting fish.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahah, crys... Inb4derp

And I really do! I dont know why they like to bite me so much. I dont train them to, but once I learn they like to, I use it to my advantage ;D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's so cute omgggggggg. WANT HIM NAO! lol I subscribed. =P


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Darndarndarndarn. My internet went crazy. *sobsob*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Heeheheee. Its gonna be "ballers channel" > 

I wish I could take a picture of him right now. Currently sitting in his onion plants stalks, half listing to the side. Ventrals out. Reeelllaaxxxinnngg. <3

Fishman, crys had it out for you >


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is cute! I love the last photo of him.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

He's quite sassy, isnt he?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

What a fluffball <3 
He's adorable!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Heehee, I swear, he's a puppy dog at heart.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Fff- can't look at too long, makes me want to steaall! *grabby hands*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nuuunnnn!!!! NOOOO

Not my Baller Baller Billsyeah D;

Hes too sweet! <3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Huhuhhu! Why?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Why?!

Because I love Baller T-T


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

So that's why you went huhuhuhu?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hes a cute! I love the combo on him! Blue and Yellow is a really unique combo for a betta. I have never seen a betta like yours! Very nice!

-BL2033


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

AMG!!! AAAHHH he's sooo prech! <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I havent, either! Thats why I was so drawn to him. What a weird little fellow  The seller never had another one like him, maybe hes a fluke  <3

And neil, Idk why I said huhuhu, lol!

Thankies, YLG :3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I havent, either! Thats why I was so drawn to him. What a weird little fellow  The seller never had another one like him, maybe hes a fluke  <3
> 
> And neil, Idk why I said huhuhu, lol!
> 
> Thankies, YLG :3



Why dont you breed him to an all blue female or an all gold to yellow female?

-BL2033


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not a breeder :c I would love to try, but I dont have space for the set ups. He's a bit older now, maybe not even in the range for prime breeding :C

Ah well.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I'm not a breeder :c I would love to try, but I dont have space for the set ups. He's a bit older now, maybe not even in the range for prime breeding :C
> 
> Ah well.



Oh i see. Well it's too bad that he wont be bred and his gene passed on. At least he was enjoyed and will live a good happy life with you.

How long have you had him for?

-BL2033


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I cant remember! Bagh! I feel like a bad mom. I got him at 3.5-4 months <3 

I got him mid april-ish.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> First. He's soooooo cute. Omglol at the "huhuhuh."


I lol'd at that XD


but fffff he's adorable ;A; <333333333333333 *lotsa hearts*


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I just replayed the "huhuhuhu" about 20 times. I want that as my ringtone.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ill send you a clip and go huuhhhuhhhhhhCouurrtthuuuhhhhnnneeyyyhhuuuhhhhhuhhuhuhhuuuhhh

lolbrb doing it


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

lololol 4srs? Aw, thanks <3333


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

lolnojk


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I figured xD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I just re watched huhuh again. :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Those colors! I'm completely blown away by how amazing some of these fish look!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO PRETTYYYYYYYYYYYYY OuO

And hurr hurr, I replayed that huhuh a couple of times, too. xD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Why did you say that Pew?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I was trying to go Hurr Hurr like in a derp way, since hes so derp, but Im hoarse today and raspy, so it didnt go well XD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, alyssa!!! Guess what guess what guess whaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What is huhuh?

-BL2033


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Sweeda...CAMERA!!

Bettalover: Its something I do during one of the videos. Just being stupid, but Im raspy and it sounds weird.


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Pew, I do believe you're responsible for the strange looks I'm getting for giggling like an idiot.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow - amazing colors !


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

@PewPewPew YEAH!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I notice myself putting my fingers in the water all of the time. Most of the time with my female because sometimes i had them jump right in the center of my hand. It is really cool when bettas trust you enough to go to you.

-BL2033


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hehehe, its my job! ;D

And thank guys!

Ikr? And here I was thinking Basch was trusting, Baller would leap up for a hug if he could.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Or to bite your face off <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

NOPE A HUG

its love.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Midnight's been quite the little turd lately. He'd prolly attempt to bite my face off. Powder would hug me, though <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nope. Eat your face.

Baller so kindly uprooted his onion plant today. And then was found sleeping in it as it floated.

Hes a guilty little thing. D:<


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

GUESS WHAT!!! I just ordered my camera a couple hours ago! C=


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Aweshome!!!! I expect major picspammage from you, young lady.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> Aweshome!!!! I expect major picspammage from you, young lady.


Don't worry, you'll get it!! Video, too!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

SO handsome!! I love his coloring!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Baller so kindly uprooted his onion plant today. And then was found sleeping in it as it floated.
> 
> Hes a guilty little thing. D:<


Awwwww! Now they're sleeping together ;-)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its true loooveee ;D


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you~ just snapped a pic of baller sweet talking his onion-y lover... gonna post XD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Aahahha, silly Baller 










btw- his tail isnt that short, its curled to the side. Its almost fully grown as far as length, though still all raggedy from his incident


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies, DQ!

I have a few more videos of him coming up on youtube... one of grumpy alle, too <3 <3


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

D'aww.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Another vid? Will there be an huhuh?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nope. But I do harrass baller in one of them. We "play fight", and he loves it. I get a bubblenest afterwards, almost guaranteed >


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKKA_a93dkk


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Aannnd Alle, the grump-pants.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsBweDDrxgw&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You gave a little huhuh at the beginning of the clay video.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Huhuhuhuhu He's a cute 'lil thang


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Clay video?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I tried to replicate your "huhuhuhu" sound today while playing with Powder and my mom thought I was insane xD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

XD


----------



## jlee24219 (Jun 11, 2011)

great colors!


----------

